# theCaptn' azza and Griff



## REDDOG309 (Jan 16, 2016)

If these three outback kneelers are the best the down under has to offer, we should carpet bomb that shit hole back to the stone age..


----------



## independent (Jan 16, 2016)

Coffee


----------



## charley (Jan 16, 2016)

...   ...


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 16, 2016)

only abo's and roo turds come from ausland


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 17, 2016)

Cap is a great person


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2016)

I expected so much more from Reddog, thought that fucka had my back, guess not, here cunt have your knife back


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 17, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I expected so much more from Reddog, thought that fucka had my back, guess not, here cunt have your knife back


lolz, another internet friendship ruined oh no


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2016)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Cap is a great person



Thanks KOS! 

And I'm kinda jacked right now!

Next month maybe not


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 19, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I expected so much more from Reddog, thought that fucka had my back, guess not, here cunt have your knife back



Sorry I know you are so much better than them other two Bogan's......

That's classic having the hillbilly stand up for theCaptn'. really means a lot.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2016)

You've been MIA for some time old man. 

Concerned you had a heart attack leaving honey bear to seek young cock.


----------



## Watson (Jan 22, 2016)

ooooh shit Red, you aint dead man...........nice work staying above ground for another week (fingers crossed huh!)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2016)

Damn.. owned already

I said owned.. that's nostalgic


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 27, 2016)

What the fuck you know about ownership hillbilly, the last thing you owned was your spyder bike and even that was probelby stolen, get off the aussie cock....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2016)

Which Aussie? 🎗


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2016)

you been Mitchell Pearce dogging partner?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> you been Mitchell Pearce dogging partner?



Yes I was filming.

Did you try and stop that servo robbery a bust a plugger?


----------



## maniclion (Feb 1, 2016)

http://youtu.be/7wecDFMIJTY


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 2, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Yes I was filming.
> 
> Did you try and stop that servo robbery a bust a plugger?



no i was busy bashing cunts that walked down lefty street lol


----------

